# Kopi Luwak



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

In my office we have nicknamed today "Monkey Poo Monday". Not strictly zoologically correct, but has a nice ring to it.

Not got particularly high hopes for anything groundbreaking, but one of the guys received some beans as a gift and knew I was into coffee, so here we are!!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

The Kinu was a pleasure to use as always


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Let us know how it goes hah


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm going to say that there is a very unique and lingering aftertaste!

It actually made a surprisingly "clean" tasting cup. Quite a green / vegetation flavour, which certainly sticks around, even after drinking a pint of water!

Odd stuff and fun to have the chance to try.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

I realise you didn't pay for it. But it's worth noting (for anybody that might want to buy some "for fun") that the production of this coffee is really cruel to the animals involved.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Power Freak said:


> I realise you didn't pay for it. But it's worth noting (for anybody that might want to buy some "for fun") that the production of this coffee is really cruel to the animals involved.


Everyone involved in the production of kopi luwak should be force fed coffee cherries to see how they like it.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Same as battery hens in some cases IIRC.

Still got that green taste in my mouth...:maybe this is the lingering guilty aftertaste...!!

I can't imagine anyone on here is going to be chasing this down. It's not exactly what people tend to go for on here


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think we all know the ethical argument by now, but if I received a bag in the same circumstances, of course I would drink it


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> I think we all know the ethical argument by now, but if I received a bag in the same circumstances, of course I would drink it


Some certainly don't especially newbies. Being the "coffee guy" at work I get asked about Kopi Luwak regularly... Most seem to think the civets are naturally eating these berries and there are "foragers" spending hours looking for beans!

(And receiving the bag as a gift is different - what you do with that bag at that point makes no difference, there should be absolutely no judgement there)


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

I was given some as a gift too, was not impressed. I also had a Thai Elephant version, where I suspect the cruelty element is somewhat lighter or has less impact, however I worry how separating a few beans from the 10's of kilos of other "output" is quite a challenge.

Call me boring but ill keep to the conventional roasts.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You can keep that stuff.... I tried it a few years ago and it tastes like.... well.... like you'd expect.


----------



## loveisintheair (May 22, 2019)

Well, I've tried this coffee but it's nothing special. Sometimes I think that the only thing that makes coffee special is the history behind it, not the coffee flavor. However, I'd say it's worth to try at least once in a life time so you'd know how this coffee tastes and if you like it or not.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^
Once in a lifetime is once to many if you've ever taken the bother to look up how this stuff is produced, its disgusting and should be banned altogether along with any other s##t stuff

Mr ***


----------

